# roller advice



## j1mb0n3s (Apr 30, 2012)

I bought 3 birds from a breeder with bands saying DSRC DNA 09/10 can anyone help me locate some family info on these birds


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

I believe that belongs to fellas out of LA. DSRC stands for Dead Serious Roller Club. As far as the family/strain, I'm not sure.


----------



## j1mb0n3s (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeahe said something like that but I can't find any wedsites or other info on them


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't you give me your info/email and I'll give it to one of the guys in the club and they can contact you. You can PM me your email if you don't want to post it here.


----------

